# going from galvanized to copper on the main



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello All! I have a remodel coming up. This one is getting a new main from above the slab. What is sticking out of the slab is Galvanized Pipe. 

What is the best thing to screw on to the galvanized to convert it to copper?

Right now Im thinking just using a copper female adapter. 

I deffinetly dont think a union before the shutoff and in a wall is a good idea.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

907plumber said:


> Hello All! I have a remodel coming up. This one is getting a new main from above the slab. What is sticking out of the slab is Galvanized Pipe.
> 
> What is the best thing to screw on to the galvanized to convert it to copper?
> 
> ...


 How long have you been a plumber?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Really? Even a handy hack should be able to figure that out.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

When all else fails use a rubber hose and a sharkbite.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

If you don't want to use a union inside a wall, why not install an access panel? You can then use a good dielectric union and have your shut-off valve accessable. If you are dead set against a union, use a brass coupling and 6" brass nipple.







Paul


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Pipe it outside of wall with brass then use a dielectric union to switch to copper


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Transition to cpvc using female adapters and then to copper with an MIP/FIP.... It will work like a champ


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Call a union shop,'have them send over a fitter. He'll set it all up. Then they will send over a welder,'who will heli arc weld a stainless steel adaptor on it, then, you can hack it up with your cpvc of choice.

That's the only option for you.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Obviously.....Schwinn.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Obviously.....Schwinn.
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11890"/>


That actually worked? 0.o


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Call a union shop,'have them send over a fitter. He'll set it all up. Then they will send over a welder,'who will heli arc weld a stainless steel adaptor on it, then, you can hack it up with your cpvc of choice.
> 
> That's the only option for you.


Fitters and welders roll together..

They are "one" 

Lol


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Sad part is I've seen loads of gal-copper connections here in NE Oklahoma, not just handies but original install.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Obviously.....Schwinn.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11890


Ye ole Shwinn Coupling! I almost forgot that one!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plumberman said:


> fitters and welders roll together..
> 
> They are "one"
> 
> lol


f+w=1/4p...


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

i use grip couplings all the time


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I could probably TIG it together for a small fee.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Bill said:


> I could probably TIG it together for a small fee.


I like to hybrid weld in a situation like that. I call it "stig welding"

You sharpen the tungsten and tighten it into the stinger. Then you set your machine for 88 amps and weld your self back to the future...


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

U666A said:


> I like to hybrid weld in a situation like that. I call it "stig welding"
> 
> You sharpen the tungsten and tighten it into the stinger. Then you set your machine for 88 amps and weld your self back to the future...


Zing!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> f+w=1/4p...


F=A plumber with his brains bashed out


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

U666A said:


> I like to hybrid weld in a situation like that. I call it "stig welding"
> 
> You sharpen the tungsten and tighten it into the stinger. Then you set your machine for 88 amps and weld your self back to the future...


Come on now, you just cant tell me anything. Anyone knows you need 89 amps or the copper molecules will flow towards the galvanized which at this point is ionized and will result in an electrostatic discharge short circuiting the tungsten instantly vaporizing the water inside tuning it into steam which will spread outwards at the speed of sound causing severe burns to the welder.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Bill said:


> Come on now, you just cant tell me anything. Anyone knows you need 89 amps or the copper molecules will flow towards the galvanized which at this point is ionized and will result in an electrostatic discharge short circuiting the tungsten instantly vaporizing the water inside tuning it into steam which will spread outwards at the speed of sound causing severe burns to the welder.


Well played Bill! That was solely a trick... everyone knows if you don't use a plutonium electrode with a natural gas purge, the intensity of the gamma rays alone will cause a temporal rift in the flux capacitor!

This stuff is just child's play!

To be safe, if the OP doesn't hold a ISPW CH4/PU all position ticket, he should maybe just slap a schwinn on 'er and wash his hands.

+1 Airgap 

:laughing:


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the answers guys. I know probably not the kinda question you think you would get from a 3 year journeyman plumber. But I have not done alot of remodeling. Most of my experience is new construction so Have never ran across this situation before. 

And Galvanized water pipe is somewhat of a rarity around here as most houses are 1970 or newer. Heck even cast iron/copper waste is rare. 

Hopefully that will explain my lack of knowledge better to the people who I guess thought it was ridicoulous for me to even ask such a thing. But Im glad I did so I know that I do it right. Im probably gonna go with the brass coupling and nipple.

Of course I considered the union but Unions to me will leak. Sooner or later. That just seemed not practical to install one before the main shutoff. How would you service it?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Why not put a valve in the wall with an access panel? 

Transition with the valve then run copper up.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I use stainless to transition from galv to copper. Brass is not a dielectric. It's still dissimilar to cause the galv to sacrifice itself.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bill said:


> Come on now, you just cant tell me anything. Anyone knows you need 89 amps or the copper molecules will flow towards the galvanized which at this point is ionized and will result in an electrostatic discharge short circuiting the tungsten instantly vaporizing the water inside tuning it into steam which will spread outwards at the speed of sound causing severe burns to the welder.


And don't forget to use "Reverse Polarity" :thumbup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> And don't forget to use "Reverse Polarity" :thumbup:


Could you imagine the shock to the welder ?!? I would speculate it to be so strong so as to allow one to see the curvature of the earth...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

sikxsevn said:


> That actually worked? 0.o


I don't remember...The Schwinn coupling is a legendary mystery...Kinda like Stonehenge, or dem big heads on Easter bunny island.....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> I use stainless to transition from galv to copper. Brass is not a dielectric. It's still dissimilar to cause the galv to sacrifice itself.


In AZ the inspectors wanted 6" of brass not counting threads for a dielectric. I never had a problem.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> I use stainless to transition from galv to copper. Brass is not a dielectric. It's still dissimilar to cause the galv to sacrifice itself.


 Think about all of the red and yellow brass valves and fixtures that have been in place for decades with nary a hint of electrolysis.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Obviously.....Schwinn.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11890


Where I come from, that would be called a dieletric Dresser coupling... :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Obviously.....Schwinn.
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11890"/>


I really wish that they would market them better none of my local suppliers can get a hold of them for me and the schwinn website doesn't even list the part #. Any help in acquiring some would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

kind of a dead horse now, but was just thumbing through my 2009 UPC training manual and there is a picture even on how to do the transition. 

They say galvanized pipe to brass shutoff then to copper.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Zackly what I said...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Think about all of the red and yellow brass valves and fixtures that have been in place for decades with nary a hint of electrolysis.


Then come to Will/Grundy County where I work. You go to unscrew a Sloan screwdriver stop off the galvy nipple and the threads just crumble. I forget that not every area has so many limestone quarries. Our water kills the galvy to brass.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> Then come to Will/Grundy County where I work. You go to unscrew a Sloan screwdriver stop off the galvy nipple and the threads just crumble. I forget that not every area has so many limestone quarries. Our water kills the galvy to brass.


 Alkalinity plays a major part in electrolysis, no doubt about it.

Still, it's hard to imagine all of the faucets and valves installed in Grundy since the advent of indoor plumbing have crumbled to dust.

Just sayin'. . . . .


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Alkalinity plays a major part in electrolysis, no doubt about it.
> 
> Still, it's hard to imagine all of the faucets and valves installed in Grundy since the advent of indoor plumbing have crumbled to dust.
> 
> Just sayin'. . . . .


Not all, if you have a softener, you are in good shape. If not, buh-bye. Especially when I did resi and it was always a 2 block high crawlspace, all the way on the other side of the house from the scuttle.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

907, out of curiosity are you an employee or self employed?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

907plumber said:


> Hello All! I have a remodel coming up. This one is getting a new main from above the slab. What is sticking out of the slab is Galvanized Pipe.
> 
> What is the best thing to screw on to the galvanized to convert it to copper?
> 
> ...


What kind of "main"? Water main, gas main, horse mane?
:whistling2:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Greenguy said:


> When all else fails use a rubber hose and a sharkbite.


Every Handyhack knows ya can't put a sharkbite on a hose. Ya gotta use the grey fernco's sold at the big box stores.:blink:


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Nikolai said:


> 907, out of curiosity are you an employee or self employed?


Im in the transision of being an employee to self employed I hope. Im doing part time work as an employee, while spending the other half getting my business going.


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

mccmech said:


> What kind of "main"? Water main, gas main, horse mane?
> :whistling2:


Domestic Water main. Guess I left out that detail in the first post. I figured it wouldnt matter what the main consisted of. Nor that anything but water would be used with galvanized pipe. Never seen gas run in galvanized in my neck of the woods, nor sewer.


----------



## PlumberJenn (Jul 14, 2011)

It would be nice to see less criticism and more manners. Nobody's perfect... And we all learn at our own pace. Ticket or not.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

907plumber said:


> Domestic Water main. Guess I left out that detail in the first post. I figured it wouldnt matter what the main consisted of. Nor that anything but water would be used with galvanized pipe. Never seen gas run in galvanized in my neck of the woods, nor sewer.


What do they run gas in , in your neck of the woods.

Galvanized or Black pipe is the most common around here.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Rarely see galvanized gas pipe here. Usually black steel or csst. Some copper. I always run poly underground.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

We use galvy, black and poly here ( poly underground) and copper but I've never seen csst here, which is good but of course I'm in south fl and everything is pretty much electric so I've not seen alot of gas installations except in restaurants and a few houses here and there but in miss They use csst and it's sold in blowes ( scary right)


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank god NY hasn't stooped that low yet. Here you still need to be licensed to buy csst. I don't really care to use it much. I still prefer steel pipe.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> Thank god NY hasn't stooped that low yet. Here you still need to be licensed to buy csst. I don't really care to use it much. I still prefer steel pipe.


That csst scares me to death, after what I heard about it and lightening, that's good that only lisenced people can buy it there


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I use CSST all the time, no problems if you got the know how.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> That csst scares me to death, after what I heard about it and lightening, that's good that only lisenced people can buy it there


My supply house in calif now only carries csst counterstrike tracpipe. It is supposed to help prevent damage caused by lightning. Counterstrike pipe has a black jacket that is thicker material than the other csst with yellow jacket. Supply house said the manufacturer maybe phasing out the csst with yellow jacket.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

My supply house carries the gastite flash shield. They won't even carry the standard jacket anymore.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow that's good last time I was In Mississippi( last summer) they sold the csst with the yellow jacket in blowes


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> What do they run gas in , in your neck of the woods.
> 
> Galvanized or Black pipe is the most common around here.


Black Iron for the most part. Some CSST in the newer houses. I have never seen copper or galvy run for gas.

One thing to keep in mind, im in Alaska. Most of our buildings here are only 30 years old. The oldest buildings are 1950's vintage but there are very few of them. 

And everything is pretty much the same. 99% of the time I get copper domestic water mains the other 1% its galvy. Most of the newer houses are all pex. 90% of the time its ABS sewer, Cast makes up the remainder 10%


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Where in Alaska are you? My sister lives in fairbanks. We have almost no and pipe here. The older homes are cast. Newer are pvc. Underground sewer is pvc if newer or its clay or cast or orangeburg.


----------

